# JessEm lift in Kreg table



## Rinker (Mar 25, 2012)

I guess my first post ever was not detailed enough to get a reply. The table was purchased before Kreg made lifts and JessEm had tables. The Kreg system uses four corner mounts with a height adjustment feature. Theydo not havea ledge for the lift to sit in.The JessEm lift has built in height adjustment as well as four snugger plates to make the lift fit into the whole in the table top. These snugger plates do not have enough movement in them to to get the lift to fit and thus it moves in the hole. The plates have two slotted holes in each and I have all four out to max and still alot of movement. I mean at least 1/32 of an inch! I tried using plastic but that isn't the answer. I would like some idea as to the material to use and should I use epoxy to fasten in place? Any suggestions would be welcom


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

rt_knir said:


> I guess my first post ever was not detailed enough to get a reply. The table was purchased before Kreg made lifts and JessEm had tables. The Kreg system uses four corner mounts with a height adjustment feature. Theydo not havea ledge for the lift to sit in.The JessEm lift has built in height adjustment as well as four snugger plates to make the lift fit into the whole in the table top. These snugger plates do not have enough movement in them to to get the lift to fit and thus it moves in the hole. The plates have two slotted holes in each and I have all four out to max and still alot of movement. I mean at least 1/32 of an inch! I tried using plastic but that isn't the answer. I would like some idea as to the material to use and should I use epoxy to fasten in place? Any suggestions would be welcom


Hi Bob - Welcome to the forum
Sorry if you didn't get any responses before. I'm not real familiar with either the Kreg table nor the Jessum lift. Are you saying the lift just drops through the hole?? How do you have it mounted now, cleats around the opening?
If the situation is as I have it pictured, I think cleats along the bottom of the four straight sides with rabbets to bring the cleat far enough up to support the lift. Just would need to come within an inch or so of the corner so you wouldn't have to contend with that. Glue and screw to the bottom of the table.

Kreg also sells a "Precision router plate insert leveler" kit which may be the answer.
Amazon.com: Kreg PRS3040 Precision Router Table Insert Plate Levelers: Home Improvement
Hope this helps


----------



## rickhester (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Woodworking for Mere Mortals was complaining about how he got a router table insert plate and then found that he had to buy a separate kit for installing/leveling it.


----------



## Rinker (Mar 25, 2012)

*More details*



rickhester said:


> Welcome to the forum. Woodworking for Mere Mortals was complaining about how he got a router table insert plate and then found that he had to buy a separate kit for installing/leveling it.


The table comes with a Kreg kit that is used to level the lift. It also has four holes that you use screws to mount the 
Fit solid IF you have holes in your lift plate to do so which the JessEm doesn't. JessEm use tese snugger bars and the plate sits in a ledge (rabbit) around the hole in the table top. These sniggers do not have enough movement to do the job to get a tight fit. I haven all the parts but no luck getting it tight. As you can imagine neither Kreg or JessEm are really interested in helping me out. The answers would be buy our lift or purchase our table. This was n expensive purchase and wouldn't you know it they are no 
Longer in business.


----------

